# Emperor scorpion



## rogersspider05 (Feb 19, 2006)

hi all i recently bought a pregnant emp but i have got mites how do i get rid is 1 question and the other is i was told that she is ready to pop but how can i tell? she sits with her tail end high up in the air and she is still eating but i cant clean her out until she has had the babies. ive tried to let the substrate dry out a little but they are still there please can anyone help me?


----------



## Conan (Feb 19, 2006)

Where did you buy her from? 
Are you sure she is pregnant and not just fat?
Have you tried taking the mites off with a wet Q-Tip? 
I dont know what you would do in this case, i would be hesitant on changing the substrate and keeping it dry until the mites are dead because Emps need hugh humidity, especially while giving birth. I would also be hesitant on leaving the mites there for them to infest the babies.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 19, 2006)

how do you keep a emps cage(or any cage, T or scorp) humid without getting mites?


----------



## MattM (Feb 19, 2006)

Not leaving any dead food. No life plants.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 19, 2006)

i dont leave any food in, and live plants bring mites?


----------



## Arlius (Feb 19, 2006)

Any decaying organic matter can attract nasties. If you have mites, I suggest you look up getting predatory mites. Hyoaspis Miles is the one you want. Try using the search function or google for more info if you need it.
If the scorp is heavily infested, especially around the soft parts, get it out, and take a wet Q-tip (or 20..) and start removing mites. You can tail the scorpion to do this... you can use your hands, a pair of padded forceps, or round chopsticks. You can even 'rinse them off' under the tap, it wont hurt them. Just try and keep this whole procedure short, as it is stressful.

Edit: As for dead crickets/parts... especially in the case of emps, watch the dirt they shovel out their burrow. Sometimes its from expansion/cleaning up loose dirt, but other times its also house cleaning... so there may be cricket legs etc in the pile of dirt.
I would suggest generally removing any piles of dirt brought out once the burrow is 'completely' dug, so you aren't packing down refuse.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 19, 2006)

ah no i dont have mites but my blondi did, and it died from them, so im trying to prevet any more to kill my next T or scorp, and right now the most humid thing i have is my Emps enclosure.


----------



## yuanti (Feb 20, 2006)

get some isopods to help clean up after the scorps and get some Hypoaspis sp. to take care of the mites:

I got my predatory mites from www.biconet.com, they are in TN.


----------



## Normski2020uk (Feb 21, 2006)

Get predatory mites, less stress than manualy handling your scorp, they will not harm the scorpling ither. There are loads of threads on this around hear. But basicaly, good house keeping. Ensure everything you put in the tank is clean (microwave it) avoid puting things in the tank from your garden or local area, remove dead feeders. Introduce predatory mites. If you have a good house keeping schedual you will never need it change your sub out. My sub has been in my main tank for close to 6 months now, no problems.


----------



## kahoy (Feb 21, 2006)

*yep*

yep better to microwave the soil/pebbles/rocks/cork barks/etc. or just leave them on the sun about 1 week to make sure that theirs no more mites.

on the live plants better to isolate it or i mean that you should place it on a clean pot then mix the sundried soil and use a boiled water/mineral water for watering the sundried soil, make sure the plant was cleaned first and removed any visible pests and mites, a lot of mites will gonna run out that plant if isolated for a month or so.

if your not so sure better to microwave your plant if you wanted to do so.

to be able to make sure that there will be no more mites, just keep the surroundings of your enclosure clean.

isolate overnight too the invert that you'll feed to your scorp if it was a WC or better isolate it for 2 or 3 days.

if your not so sure better to microwave your critx if you wanted to do so.

use chopstix or foreceps to pick any leftover if you dont have any "cleaners" there.

best of all, always keep the enclosure clean


----------



## Slick (Jul 28, 2009)

*mites*

what do they look like,in my tank and on my scorpion


----------



## H. laoticus (Jul 28, 2009)

yuanti said:


> get some isopods to help clean up after the scorps and get some Hypoaspis sp. to take care of the mites:
> 
> I got my predatory mites from www.biconet.com, they are in TN.


Woo! Ninjai


----------



## anikaisbff (Jul 29, 2009)

H. Laoticus said:


> Woo! Ninjai


ok wierd hahaha :worship:


----------

